# I was sent a letter from the US Department of Justice



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I opened the letter... And it was a 03 FFL (C&R) license! :armata_PDT_36:
Will now spend the rest of the afternoon shopping for a celebratory purchase.

Now the important question. What to buy? I'm looking for something less than common, a model that has a rich history, and under 1k (without wife approval).
So far I'm leaning towards a Nambu Type 14, maybe a Walther P38, Enfield No. 2, Nagant 1895, or some Warsaw Pact nation's Tokarev TT style pistol
Must be at least 50 years old It must be in original condition, and functional. Exotic ammo is not an issue, I'll make anything I need to, and I don't shoot my collectables very often.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Other pistols I should also consider?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

So many guns, so many choices, no not really on making a choice .
A nice Walther banner or a Spreewerk P-38 would due.
Around here they run about $800 and up for one in good condition.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Always had a fascination for the Webley Mark VI .455.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you already have a US Rifle, Caliber 30, Model 1917?
Sometimes called a P-17. It was the most common US WWI rifle, armed more troops than the Springfield Model 1903.
They are getting more pricey, as so many were "sporterized". They can still be found in fairly decent shape for $700 - $900.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Worse/best thing I ever did was get a class 1 FFL. Sat around for days looking at wholesalers. By far the best thing is being able to walk into a shop or show and walk out with a firearm. No wait or background check in any state. Truly cash and carry, just a copy of my FFL and out the door.


----------



## 17th Irregular (Apr 26, 2015)

If you go Japanese make sure it isn't one of the 'last ditch' production runs that are more likely to explode in your hand.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The Walther, The Walther, The Walther, The Walther. 

That give you any ideas? :idea:


----------

